# batterien-welt.com ... VORSICHT!!!!



## michaelowitsch (10 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich warte nun schon seit 3 Monaten auf mein Akku. Im Voraus bezahlt.
Leider ist auf der angegebenen Telefonnummer NIEMAND erreichbar. Es ist IMMER besetzt.

Nachfragen per E-Mail quittieren sie in gebrochenem Deutsch immer mit der gleichen Begründung. Es würde an der Lieferadresse etwas nicht stimmen. Die Lieferadresse stimmt. Das ist die gleiche, an die Amazon auch liefert.

Seid vorsichtig. Es scheint, die hätten gute Angebote aber die wollen sich anscheinend NUR die Taschen voll machen und geliefert wird NIE.

Viel Glück
Michael


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2011)

*AW: batterien-welt.com ... VORSICHT!!!!*

Ein "Anbieter" mit einem Impressum nur mit einer  Handynummer  und
 einer anonym registrierten  Domain  aus USA  kann nicht seriös sein


----------



## michaelowitsch (10 März 2011)

*AW: batterien-welt.com ... VORSICHT!!!!*

Danke Picard. Du hast Recht. Man hätte es sofort erkennen können.

Das ist aber nicht unbedingt so. Es hat auch schon bei Anderen geklappt und die Waren waren gut und kamen schnell. Das ist aber ein "Händler" der üblen Sorte.

Ein schwarzes Schaf. Hiermit sind alle gewarnt. :cry:


----------



## Chryothaseman (16 Januar 2012)

Abzocke bei http://www.batterien-mann.com/ und http://www.batterien-mann.com/.
Habe einen Akku für meinen Laptop gekauft und bin auf die recht guten Angebote von obigen Händlern aufmerksam geworden. Ware ist bis heute trotz Zahlung per PayPal nicht eingegangen. Die Packetverfolgung steht seit Wochen im gleichen Status (bei Singapor Post) und die Handynummer im Impressum ist nicht erreichbar. Totaler Betrug. Finger weg! Kauft lieber bei Eurem Fachgeschäft.
Ich melde mich falls der Artikel doch noch zugesandt wird!


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2012)

Chryothaseman schrieb:


> und bin auf die recht guten Angebote von obigen Händlern aufmerksam geworden.


Emailspam oder Googeadsensewerbung?


Chryothaseman schrieb:


> Ich melde mich falls der Artikel doch noch zugesandt wird!


Na dann schon mal tschüss...


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2012)

> *Impressum*
> 
> 
> Wir sind ein erfahrenes Unternehmen für Internet-Handel. Alle unseren Produkte werden direkt von verschiedenen namhaften Herstellern auf der ganzen Welt gekauft. Sie haben strenge Verfahren für die Qualitätsicherung.
> ...


 
Naja, wer glaubt, bei solch einem Impressum einen seriösen Händler vorzufinden, zieht sich seine Hosen auch mit der Kneifzange an, wie man bei uns zu sagen pflegt, wenn einer zu unvorsichtig und gutgläubig ist....


----------



## akkumande (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind Anbieter aus Deutschland. Unsere Firma heist "xxx". Wir haben in der letzten Zeit viele Anfragen von Kunden bekommen, die bei "xxx" Ware bestellt haben, die aber nicht geliefert wurde. Wir werden hier verwechseln, und haben mit der Seite "xxx" absolut nichts zu tun. Anhand der Menge der Anfrage in dieser Angelegenheit gehe ich aber mal davon aus, daß hier nur jemand unser bestes, nämlich unser Geld will. Ich habe selbst Ware da bestellt, und werde nächste Woche Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen. Dann muß der deutsche Staatsanwalt tätig werden.
xxx
Hxxx Wxxx
Geschäftsführer

[Modedit by Hippo: Namen editiert bis zum Nachweis der Anschuldigungen bei der Forenleitung]


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2012)

akkumande schrieb:


> ....daß hier nur jemand unser bestes, nämlich unser Geld will.


Das ist nicht dir richtige Vermutung sondern Täter in dieser Hinsicht wollen das Geld der Kunden!


akkumande schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst Ware da bestellt, und ....


Wohin bezahlt? Wenn schon gewarnt wird, dann bitte auch mit den vollständigen Eckdaten! Kunden können über die Bekanntgabe der Bankverbindung (wenn nicht PayPal o.ä.) schneller feststellen, ob Betrug im Spiel ist. Außerdem, Täter lassen sich nahezu allein nur über den Geldfluss ermitteln!


akkumande schrieb:


> ...und werde nächste Woche Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen.


Warum erst nächste Woche? Du musst dir das so vorstellen, die ersten Anzeigen von geprellten Kunden werden sicher bereits gegen dich erstattet, da die davon ausgehen, dass du sie betrügst. Also *sofort Anzeige erstatten* und den für die zuständigen Behörden die erforderlichen Informationen zur Verfügung stellen! Nur so kann


akkumande schrieb:


> ...der deutsche Staatsanwalt tätig werden.


...und zwar der, der für den Sitz deiner Firma in Melsungen zuständig ist.

Außer dem Imageschaden gibt es hat dem ersten Anschein nach Deine Firma keinen Schaden. Aber das macht nichts, Anzeige kann jeder erstatten, die Entscheidung über die Verfolgung der Sache obliegt allein der Staatsanwaltschaft. Das Web von *Mitbewerber* weist kein Impressum auf und auch sonst ist es womöglich zusammen geklaut.

Wie kommen die Beschwerdeführer eigentlich auf *Deine Firma*? Wird deine Seite in Teilen gespiegelt oder z. B. deine Domain irgendwo in der Bestellabfolge missbräuchlich genutzt?

[Modedit by Hippo: Firmennamen editiert, siehe mein Post dazu]


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Du stellst hier klare Anschuldigungen in den Raum.
Da Du Dich als geschädigter Mitbewerber darstellst müssen wir auf einem Nachweis der Anschuldigungen bestehen.
Bitte schreibe dazu die Forenleitung >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Impressum/ an
Dann kann auch der Beitrag wieder freigeschaltet werden


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2012)

akkumande schrieb:


> und werde nächste Woche Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen. Dann muß der deutsche Staatsanwalt tätig werden.


Der wird wohl nicht viel ausrichten können. Die Domain a***.com ist in China registriert.


----------



## batterien-welt.de (11 August 2012)

Hallo, wir sind der Anbieter www batterien-welt.de - nicht ".com"
Der Anbieter um den es hier geht ist irgendwann aufgetaucht und es häuften sich bei uns die Beschwerden und Anfragen. Wir möchten auch hier nochmal klarstellen, das wir mit der Internetseite nichts zutun haben. Es handelt sich dabei um einen asiatischen Anbieter, der nicht einmal ein anständiges Impressum auf der Seite hat. Ausserdem handeln wir nur mit Batterien und normalen Akkus, und nicht mit Computerakkus wie der andere Shop.
Aufgrund der massiven Anzahl der Beschwerden, können wir nur raten sich sofort an die Polizei zu wenden, wenn man sein gezahltes Geld nicht verlieren will, oder an einen Anwalt.
Ihr Batterien-welt.de Team


----------



## Hippo (11 August 2012)

Da gilt das gleiche ...
Deutscher Staatsanwalt und asiatischer Anbieter und geringer Schaden - noch Fragen?
Da hilft nur sich selbst in den A.... beißen und beim nächsten mal vorsichtiger sein.
Ist zwar doof aber in der Praxis nicht zu ändern


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2012)

http://www.wiedekamm.com/2012/05/13/vorsicht-www-batterien-welt-com/


----------

